# sticky plunge 3612



## caseyfour (Jul 5, 2009)

my routers plunging action is very stick and the toggle, or action lever gets very tight any suggestions for solving this. thanks


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

caseyfour said:


> my routers plunging action is very stick and the toggle, or action lever gets very tight any suggestions for solving this. thanks


Strip and give it a good clean-up Tim, the 3612/C has one of the smoothest plunges of all the many routers that I've tried, I have a habit when in tool stores of walking along the line of routers and plunging each one in turn with the palm of my right hand and the Makita followed by the Hitachi are generally for easier than the rest.
Dismantling is easy as, just unscrew the height adjusting knob and separate the base from the motor. Clean the springs, the inside and outside of the columns, the bushes that the columns slide into and squirt CRC into the pinion of the lock lever and work it to and fro until it's nice and free. Finally before assembling, coat the spring with a minute amount of grease, and a quick squirt on the columns. By the way, welcome to the forum.


----------

